# found paddle pants at Gilman take-out



## DRS100 (Jun 8, 2005)

*Paddle pants*

I was hoping someone would find those pants, call me at 970-390-7002 and I will describe them for you. I will also need to know what kind of beer you most enjoy. thanks Dan


----------

